# E-MB 2019---whats coming?



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to pick up a E-MB sometime this coming fall. My favorite right now, simply for aesthetic reason, are the Specialized Turbo Levo's. I have a budget of $5K and hoping Giant, or Trek can step up their game and offer something similar to the Levo, at a slightly better price. Any news, rumors?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Look into the Commencal Meta Power, I just got one and Im truly impressed with its performance, specs and price! It's an amazing ripper.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

^Nice, what were you riding before?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Gutch said:


> ^Nice, what were you riding before?


I had a 2016 Haibike Enduro 180mm. Great bike as well, but the frame is a bit too tall for me.

This Meta Power is dialed right out of the box.


----------

